# Microfilter



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

How often are the people with this option actually changing the filter, and how often do you use your AC.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I think Nissan has deemed the microfilter as one of those
"standard" options. Every new Altima I've seen on the lot 
has it in there!

Anyways, I'm changing mine at 25k miles.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 8, 2002)

Make sure you get the right part. I went to the dealer and asked for the filter (My dealer recommended at 15,000 mile service), and they gave me the wrong one. 

Also, part of the paperwork that came with the car was about the filter and had a picture of it - it was a picture of the one I bought - the wrong one!

FYI - I'm not at 30,000 miles and still haven't changed it. Plan to soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

26k on mine never changed it- I might... but no sign of needing AC at any time soon around here.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Nissan recommends that you change it at your 15,000 service check-up. It is under the "preferred maintenance" schedule in your service manual.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I don't use the AC much though so I'm thinking I can push that back a while.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

jayman9207 said:


> *Nissan recommends that you change it at your 15,000 service check-up. It is under the "preferred maintenance" schedule in your service manual. *


Nissan, ehh?
You know the _suits_ just put those
things in there to make more $$$
off us...


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Nissan, ehh?
> You know the suits just put those
> things in there to make more $$$
> off us... *


Yeah.....it is only $25 (including tax) from Dave at Town North Nissan in Austin though. I just picked one up and I am going to swap mine out this weekend.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Jason, were you the one that told me Town North would advance timing?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Nissan, ehh?
> You know the suits just put those
> things in there to make more $$$
> off us... *


I haven`t got one Alex but there is a place available for it. I probably should have one because once Spring arrives the pollen kills me.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Jason, were you the one that told me Town North would advance timing? *


It was actually South Point Nissan.....I am still working on the tech guy. He is a little freaked out about doing it "under the table" for a bunch of other peeps. I will keep working on him.......I want him to through my car back on to check some things and make a couple of FOB modifications.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Cool, if he says he'll do it I am down. No one in SA will do it.


----------

